# HEALTH INFORMATION MANAGEMENT (HIM) CODER  Needed!



## gellerk@yahoo.com (Feb 20, 2012)

Experienced coder with experience in Health Information Technology is urgently needed for this position. 
Codes patient diagnosis, operations and procedures using ICD-9 and ICD-10 (where appropriate), and CPT-4.

This position is located in Olathe, KSâ€¦HOWEVERâ€¦.for exceptional candidates, they may be able to work remotely (will be discussed during a face-to-face interview).  You will need to meet in Kansas for the interview, and cost of transportation is up to the candidate.  

REQUIREMENTS :

•	Associates degree in Health Information Technology
•	At least 1 year of healthcare experience required
•	Required certification:  RHIT, RHIA, or AHIMA 

Salary is competitive and based on experience.  This will be discussed in the interview process.

Please email your resume to:  greatmedicaljobs@gmail.com 

Qualified candidates will be contacted for a preliminary phone interview.  Please note a good time to call.


----------

